# Safe and Affordable Baby Doll for Toddler?



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

My DD is in love with baby dolls. We have a couple simple cloth ones she likes and just got her a stroller for her dolls and she wants to stroll eveyrwhere now. However she wants a more realisticdoll- today in the middle of a birthday party, she left the fun to go play withfour baby dolls, putting them to bed, feeding them, changing clothes etc. When we got the stroller at target, she was looking in awe at all the plastic-type baby dolls with awe.

So I'm thinking we should get one for turning 2 in a week but I'm concerend about the plastic, phthalates, BPA etc. Not sure if its possible to figure out the platsic recycling no.s on dolls! I'm looking on amazon and target- *wanting something she will love, that is affordable, and that will not cause her harm.*

Any suggestions or ideas?

The circo one at target I know she loves, for sure they are affordable andh have affordable clothes too but I dont really trust their safety and havent been able to google any info.

I though Melissa and doug have a better safety track record but apparently theirs really smell.

Looked at Corolle on amazon and these look more promising and are made in France but each outfit is 20 bucks!!!

Cant wait to hear from anyone who can help. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

Got the smallest corolle so more affordable but no pvc, phthalates etc.. Just in case anyone else is interested. These are made in france and have the stricter EU regulations to abide by.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We have the small corelle doll with total soft body. My dd (who just turned 2, got it for christmas when she was 1 1/2) just LOVES it! Best part is it's completely machine washable. Hope you like yours too. We have this one: http://us.corolle.com/products/Babipouce-Pink-Striped


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

We got the Corolle Calin for dd's first baby doll. From what I've heard, Corolle makes the least toxic of the plastic-headed dolls. Depending where you buy, the price varies a TON. $20-$40+. This is the best I've seen: http://www.amazon.com/Corolle-Premier-Calin-Charming-Pastel/dp/B000AM2L1O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310410323&sr=8-1


----------

